# confused over tyre pressures



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I am absolutely confused, baffled, concerned and pretty worried about getting the correct tyre pressures. The more posts I read, the worse it gets.
Don't go by the door sticker
Most tyre manufacturers won't/can't help
Risk criminal action if pressures are wrong
Insurance companies won't pay out if incorrect
Get MH weighed then add a bit, take a bit off


Surely there must be a common sense angle to this. The weights must alter so much dependant on passengers, water tank levels, fuel tank level, amount of kit on board. I would guess that a fully loaded MH with 2 up front, 2 kids in back and water/fuel tanks all full, a weeks worth of groceries etc etc, will be anything up to 150-200 kg heavier than the return journey with no wife and kids (fallen out LOL) all water tanks empty and fuel tank on minimum.
We can't be checking weights and altering pressures every 5 minutes so is there not an "average" pressure that would do the job.

I am about to replace 4 tyres and am worried that tyre fitter will just use door sticker label unless I can tell him what pressures to use.

Can anyone help.

Tyre size is
Michelin 215/70/R/15C
other markings are:
XC camping
109/107 @ 80 psi


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

hi, im new to this motorhome forum, but last week my e495 got a puncture. took it to ats. the sticker on the door said 75psi, the fitter and his boss had a long discussion about this and came back and said 60 psi would be correct :?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Take the tyre sizes, then visit a weighbridge in "full to the gunwhales" mode. 

Contact the tyre manufacturer with the tyre sizes and your ACTUAL axle weights.

They will tell you what pressures to run. Its always better to have the tyres a bit over rather than under inflated. Soggy tyres build up a LOT of heat and thats what damages them/causes blowouts.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It has been debated on here till the cows come home. 
Most ring the tyre company and give the wieght of the axles and they will tell you the tyre pressure.

So you need to weight the van ring the tyre brand maker or email.



Andy


----------

